# Cooper the brave :)



## Autumnwolf (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, I just rescued a dog (named Cooper now) that was found wandering the roads in the freezing rain, and I mean literal freezing rain :/. He is a..well I don't know, but a possible ACD mix is what everyone is thinking and since my parents used to breed ACD's I can see it in his face too. He is around 7 months old and has quite the personality on him! I am going to attempt to attach a pic and let me know what you may think he is , besides amazing!


----------



## MollieLoo95 (Feb 24, 2013)

Aww, what an adorable puppy! Unfortunately I have no clue as to his breed, except that he is sooooo cute. Good job taking him from the rain! Go Cooper!


----------

